# Considering peptides...



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

so ive been looking at cjc 1295 (MOD GRF 1-29) and GHRP-2. Has anyone had any experience with either of these and what did you think?

Also what sort of dosage should i be looking at and how often?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

finlay04 said:


> bump


You bumped after 10 minutes??

Go look at the posts at the top of this forum that answer those questions!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Well ive had a read and i think im sorted. But 1 thing... Do you need to pct with these peptides and if so what with?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Normally 3 times per day at 100mcg of each, no PCT is not relevant for peptites


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

You need a pct of 300mg clomid, 40mg nolva, everyday for 6 weeks, hcg 2000iu 2x a week, adex 1.5mg eod, aromasin 25mg ed, throw caber in at 0.5mg twice a week and your good to go.

Don't forget creatine!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

PCT? Why come off!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you dont need a PCT.........

guys give proper information or dont post at all...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> you dont need a PCT.........
> 
> guys give proper information or dont post at all...


Sorry, should have clarified one not needed. Was just saying there is no reason to come off. Don't most people recommend running for a minimum of 6months too?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Robbie said:


> Sorry, should have clarified one not needed. Was just saying there is no reason to come off. Don't most people recommend running for a minimum of 6months too?


my comment was aimed more at Hilly mate as this kid might actually think he was serouse and spend money he might not have on useless stuff.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/162160-very-basic-guide-ghrp-ghrh-peptides.html should help


----------

